# Hand Sowing



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

I've looked over the forum a dozen times and haven't been able to find a topic so i'll start this please correct me if there is one...

After seeing all your cages im really eager to start making my own hammocks and such but (a) i have no sowing machine and (b) mos guides i find are for machines not hand sowing ...so can anyone help me???


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Well Im not to neat so when I have sown for my rats it has been snip snip and and a coulple a lines of hand stiches but maybe that would be to untidy for you?


----------



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

ladylady said:


> Well Im not to neat so when I have sown for my rats it has been snip snip and and a coulple a lines of hand stiches but maybe that would be to untidy for you?



hahah sounds like my kinda hammocks but wouldn't the rats pick at the stiching knowing mine they'd do it just to bug me 8O


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

When I made a "rat bag" for mine they didnt destroy it, think the smaller the stiches the less they would want to nibble and also depends on yor rat I think


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Hand sewing can take ALOT of time, and that is why many members have caved in and purchased sewing machines . Before I learned to use a machine I would make hammocks by hand.

An easy one is to take two squares of fleece, with one slightly larger than the other. Put the larger one on the bottom, and line it up so all four corners match (there will be some hanging fabric on the bottom. Stitch all four corners together, and hang with saftey pins!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

oooh, like it 
I looked at a hand sewing machine for under Â£10


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are using flannel you can make slits in the flannel on three of the sides (do it to both peices) put the flannel on together and simply tie them together.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Lady, what is a hand sewing machine? It sounds interesting. 

The only issue with flannel is that unless it has finished edges it will begin to fray, so for that type of project fleece would be the best choice .


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.jmldirect.com/product.php?cid=7&pid=55&dc_id=hand%20held%20sewing%20machine|739512484&gclid=CLelveWmp4wCFRcGEgodbjKY6A

Not under a tenner but still cheep


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You could always start out with washclothes/bandanas... THey're already sown, just pound in some holes and off we go!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i don't know if you'll find this useful, but i found a really easy way to make a simple hammock without sewing, and since it doesn't take very long, i don't feel so bad simply throwing it out when it gets old. i go to fabric stores and just buy the "remnants" of fleece (cheap and easy = very good for college students like me). i cut them in such a way that i only need one rectangle and i can hang it up within minutes.

i... well, i'm kind of a nerd, so i just made this "pattern" in paint. i hope it explains what i mean. forgive me if this is horribly obvious to you already, and i'm just being redundant and not helpful at all.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

amandahoney said:


> i don't know if you'll find this useful, but i found a really easy way to make a simple hammock without sewing, and since it doesn't take very long, i don't feel so bad simply throwing it out when it gets old. i go to fabric stores and just buy the "remnants" of fleece (cheap and easy = very good for college students like me). i cut them in such a way that i only need one rectangle and i can hang it up within minutes.
> 
> i... well, i'm kind of a nerd, so i just made this "pattern" in paint. i hope it explains what i mean. forgive me if this is horribly obvious to you already, and i'm just being redundant and not helpful at all.


That's a very good idea!


----------

